# My Weird Album (Containment)



## Kosdu (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, I decided to man up and post a link. 



I was just playing around and made a weird song my friend liked (Breakout Proceedures), so I went "lol I'll make an album and pretend to be a musician DERP".


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WZgd9CNLBY

Breakout Proceedures is the best.



Hell, I don't even listen to music like this XD
I don't even consider this music that much. But hey, other folks like my goofy experiment. Can you guys rate it?




(If you guys suspect someone to be taking credit for any of this.. please tell, really)


----------



## Kranda (Jul 30, 2012)

Welp here's my complete review. Thanks to my decent headphones I didn't miss a single frequency of your music. At first it seemed like just random noodling with reverb and some channel switching however it built up into an almost creepy tone that was very dissonant providing a sense of urgency to the otherwise mellow music. It started to feel like something that belonged in a dark, disturbing game. It switched up to what I would almost call cyclical style music moving from left to right in a way that made the music feel disorienting and like it was circling around. You say containment procedures is the best part.....I have to disagree. I would say escape is. The building to the climax reminded me of the Peer Gynt suites In the Hall of the Mountain King. It made the music turn from this creepy feeling to a feeling that something was right behind me and that the music was taking me away from whatever it was as fast as possible. The ending....wasn't expecting the voice....still don't know if I like it or not. 

Overall the album was very interesting. While not the genre I normally listen to and not something I'd listen to again and again, I believe it has a quality to it that is a lot different than what I've heard from other people. Really now that I see you write poetry Id like to hear your voice maybe reading some of it? I think real poetry deserves to be read by the person who made it. Only they know the true inflection. 

Please take my review with a grain of salt. I am not a professional just a lover of all kinds of music and would like to thank you for your contribution. :3


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you, but I won't read my poetry... I just don't want to, ya know?

A friend of mine who actually makes music told me it is ameutuerish XD
I don't mind, just me goofing around.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I don't even consider this music that much.



Nothing really reaches the point of "not music" until it stumbles upon wall noise, in my opinion.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 4, 2012)

Sollux said:


> Nothing really reaches the point of "not music" until it stumbles upon wall noise, in my opinion.



I don't know... Have you heard of Justin Bieber?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 4, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I don't know... Have you heard of Justin Bieber?



But Justin Bieber is actually music.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Well, I decided to man up and post a link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you're honest!


----------

